# J'ai attraper un virus sur mon mac !



## VodkAtekz (4 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous,
 Alors voila, je viens de me choper un virus sur safari, enfin il me semble que ça en est un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Donc voila je circuler sur la toile, quand on peut donne un lien pour  un fichier que je voulais télécharger, je clique donc et la, un bruit  qui m'as casser les oreilles a retentis, est une images pornographique  assez hard (jévite les détails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )surgis, et sa ouvre toute des page que je ne peut pas fermer.
  J'essaye donc depuis le moniteur dactivité mais rien n'y fait, à  chaque fois que je veut ouvrir safari, les page surgissent avec tout le  temps la même image et le bruit, et je je veut femrer la page il me mes  un message.
Donc voila si quelqu'un aurais la technique pour ouvrir safari sans lancienne session se serais sympa
 Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## Jerome017 (4 Mai 2012)

VodkAtekz a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Alors voila, je viens de me choper un virus sur safari, enfin il me semble que ça en est un
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, mais si tu as un autre navigateur, efface Safari grâce à AppCleaner. Re-télécharge le depuis le site d'Apple et essaye pour voir.

Maintenant, comme je dis, je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, mais j'aurais fais comme cela dans un premier temps


----------



## VodkAtekz (4 Mai 2012)

Alors, je veut ré-installer safari, et il me sort que je ne peut pas  comme une versionnes de safari plus récente et déjà présente sur mon DDisque Dure


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

Et évitez appcleaner, vous avez déjà assez d'ennuis comme ça


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir

Asperge ton Mac d'essence et mets-y le feu... il paraît que les virus supportent mal les hautes températures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Plus sérieusement, il ne s'agit pas d'un virus. Si tu veux que Safari arrête d'ouvrir les mêmes pages calamiteuses à chaque lancement, alors mets plutôt son fichier de préférences à la poubelle.


----------



## kaos (5 Mai 2012)

Les virus ne font pas ça , a part dans les films des années 80 et encore ...

Le but d'un virus est de garder ton ordi en marche , que tu ne vois rien le plus longtemps possible ,l' idée du virus qui fait des truc chelou à l'écran , c'était sur Amiga et attari ...

Aujourd'hui si tu choppes un virus , ton ordi servira pour des envoie de mails et des piratages et tu ne verras rien , et c'est même pas un virus mais un trojan , les virus n'existent quasiment plus .. en fait  dans cette définition là "populaire"


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2012)

En installant *AdBlock* sous n'importe quel navigateur, ça bloque les pages popups indésirables. Sous Safari dans Préférences.../Extensions, clic sur Obtenir les extensions. Pour les autres navigateurs, avec Google... http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&gs_nf=1...,cf.osb&fp=32e259c903b0916e&biw=2557&bih=1320


----------



## VodkAtekz (5 Mai 2012)

Oui, mais pour l'instant j'ai supprimer safari pour le réinstaller, mais il me dis qu'une version plus récente de safari est déjà installer sur Macintoch HD, je pense que AppCleaner n'as pas tout désinstaller les fichiers de safari, donc si quelqu'un serais comment faire ce serais sympa


----------

